# First 50 shots of the day aimed OTT at 33'.



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Hi guys. I'd been on an intuitive kick lately and decided to do some aiming.

I just started aiming with the bands for OTT a few days ago. I especially like this with pseudo tapers as the bands form a sort of automatic aiming dimp.

My shooting this way isn't great yet. But I don't have to warm up to shoot well like I would with intuitive.

These were literally my first 50 shots.

I had three (Edit: 2) misses just above the 5" target. It's not as consistent as I would like. But again, I like to show shooting that actually represents where I am right now. The holes to the right of the target are perforations that expanded from target being hit I guess.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Well heck, don't let it get you down Incon. Try a different practice routine for awhile, maybe go back to paper plate size targets for a bit. Many times I've been progressing swimmingly when, all of a sudden, I'd have a session like this... Perhaps different shoes would help with stability...

Full spazmo sessions like these happen to all of us, stay after it.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

I just totally changed styles so that has to be it.

My main problem is stability. I'd also like to be able to hold the pouch so the bands have 0 twist. But I find the knuckles down thumb up pouch release almost impossible.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

It takes practice.. but thats awesome man. I aim at small targets .. only. On paper.. or at the park. It helps me learn where my anchor is. You will find it will help a whole lot.where did ya get the targets.?


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

Thanks man.

I think Walmart has them. I know Academy does.

I usually buy the variety pack that has 1" 2" & 3". These are nice in that your shot shows really well.

And yea. Cans and stuff are more fun but if you want to improve your aim paper or paste ons are the way to go.

I used to aim using corner of slingshot but I think I really like using the bands. I can see now why the FlatCat & SPS are so popular.


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Ive seen those neon ish breakthrough targets on several occasions here.. i will have to try some.


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You ever tried negative targets Incon? They've had a positive influence on my shooting and they're a delightful change of pace. The idea is to pass through the target area leaving the remainder unscathed. It adds a different dimension to practice, you should give it a whirl... Today was only the second time I've shot perfect through a dozen consecutive efforts, and the first time with 7/16. Some enjoy placing a metal, noise-making object some distance behind the negative bullseye to enhance the impact experience, I've never felt it necessary.


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

Inconvenience, that's good shooting especially with your warm up shots!

I was afraid of twisting the pouch as well, but I had to cant my wrist in an uncomfortable angle, which made a smooth release harder. Rayshot's advice for new shooters shooting gangster style is to turn the palm down to relax the muscles and keep the pouch straight. This method has been working better for me. Give it a try if you'd like.


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> You ever tried negative targets Incon? They've had a positive influence on my shooting and they're a delightful change of pace. The idea is to pass through the target area leaving the remainder unscathed. It adds a different dimension to practice, you should give it a whirl... Today was only the second time I've shot perfect through a dozen consecutive efforts, and the first time with 7/16. Some enjoy placing a metal, noise-making object some distance behind the negative bullseye to enhance the impact experience, I've never felt it necessary.


Impressive! 7/16" ball going clean through a 2.5" hole means the center of the ball has to pass through a 2 and 1/16" concentric circle, which in turn means the ball must touch a 1 5/8" concentric circle on the inside. So you probably could've hit a 1 5/8" target twelve times in a row. Impressive.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*you are on the right track..Practice..Practice..Practice*

*OM*


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> You ever tried negative targets Incon? They've had a positive influence on my shooting and they're a delightful change of pace. The idea is to pass through the target area leaving the remainder unscathed. It adds a different dimension to practice, you should give it a whirl... Today was only the second time I've shot perfect through a dozen consecutive efforts, and the first time with 7/16. Some enjoy placing a metal, noise-making object some distance behind the negative bullseye to enhance the impact experience, I've never felt it necessary.


I love that idea. The constraint is brilliant.

I discovered today that part of my problem with paper targets is not aiming at the bullseye. I've been unconsciously aiming at the center of the target instead of the bullseye. The negative target would definitely make me pay more attention

I made myself a bent spoon spinning target today and was hitting it probably 80% of the time. So the whole aim small miss small cliche it's definitely something I need to pay attention to.

And holy crap that is a beautiful natural! I absolutely love the tight forks.


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

spacepilot said:


> Inconvenience, that's good shooting especially with your warm up shots!
> 
> I was afraid of twisting the pouch as well, but I had to cant my wrist in an uncomfortable angle, which made a smooth release harder. Rayshot's advice for new shooters shooting gangster style is to turn the palm down to relax the muscles and keep the pouch straight. This method has been working better for me. Give it a try if you'd like.


I'll give that video a day in court.

The slight twist in my bands from having the pouch turned 90 degrees is more of an irritation than an actual impact on my shooting. But I would like to be able to shoot with straight bands. Whenever I try the knuckles down thumb up grip I end up speed bumping constantly.

I've tried the knuckles up grip and it does work. It just takes me about 3 times as long to load and shoot.

Thanks!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I find shooting at smaller targets gets better results. I used to shoot at a 2" diameter target (VH plum sauce bottle cover) from a distance between 33' - 39'. I switched to a beer cap, which is a little over an inch in diameter, and my distance is now between 39' - 45' away. Anything further I use the 2" target cause the beer cap gets hard to see..
I find my accuracy is much better. My hit ratio went down a bit...but any near misses on the beer cap would be a hit on the 2" target...so, it is still a victory 

Good luck..hope you get fast results 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## inconvenience (Mar 21, 2016)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> I find shooting at smaller targets gets better results. I used to shoot at a 2" diameter target (VH plum sauce bottle cover) from a distance between 33' - 39'. I switched to a beer cap, which is a little over an inch in diameter, and my distance is now between 39' - 45' away. Anything further I use the 2" target cause the beer cap gets hard to see..
> I find my accuracy is much better. My hit ratio went down a bit...but any near misses on the beer cap would be a hit on the 2" target...so, it is still a victory
> Good luck..hope you get fast results
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


And I am finding this to be true. I was absolutely nailing a spoon flipper earlier. And it is a tenth of the size of the target shown here. Of course I was warmed up by then.

I think I subconsciously just aim at the target instead of the bullseye.

I won't be ready for bottle caps any time soon. But the spoon and some of the suggestions here should work nicely.

Thanks.


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

inconvenience said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > I find shooting at smaller targets gets better results. I used to shoot at a 2" diameter target (VH plum sauce bottle cover) from a distance between 33' - 39'. I switched to a beer cap, which is a little over an inch in diameter, and my distance is now between 39' - 45' away. Anything further I use the 2" target cause the beer cap gets hard to see..
> ...


You aren't the only person who subconsciously aims at the general target and not the bull's-eye. I had that issue for quite awhile until I figured it out. It didn't matter what I was aiming at. I was just as consistent, or inconsistent no matter what I was shooting at. 
Once I made my target small it got better...I didn't have the issue when I hunted though, but I think a static target is more of a challenge...instinct takes over with live animals...you know you need a head-shot so that becomes the target...not the whole animal..
I didn't think I was ready for beer cap sized targets either but I adapted to it really quickly...and it helped me progress faster. I'm definately not as good as most of the people I see shooting on YouTube but I am always improving and I think that is the important thing.
Just keep challenging yourself 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

